# throttle for curtis 1204, westinghouse factory cart



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

ford diesel throttle from F 250/350/450 or international DT444E after 2000 from a junkyard? just couple of bolts and a couple of wires. series resistance added to meet your needs


----------

